# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Old Pimsleur vs Newer Pimsleur

## demoiselle

I have read enough to realize that Pimsleur gets mixed reviews . . . however, I'll jump in. 
What are the major differences between the old edition of the Pimsleur Russian program and the new one? 
As I posted on the General board in my introduction, I was studying on my own for a while. At that time, I was using Pimsleur 1 - the newer edition. Once I got private tutoring, however, I spent my time focusing on her lessons and made a lot of progress considering my limited time!  Now, I have had to take a personal leave, and so as to not lose my new skills, I've decided to resume my work with the Pimsleur program. I found the entire 3 part course online, downloaded it, and began reviewing - and I have discovered that the first lessons are different! Ok, they are not huge differences, but I am sure that as the lessons go on, they'll get farther from each other.  
Any comparisons of the two programs? 
Shari

----------

